# Buddhism / Taoism ?



## CrushingFist (Mar 15, 2006)

How are these 2 connected . 
Did taoism came from Buddhism ? 
What are the difference? 
Some people say neither these 2 is a religion some say yes


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 15, 2006)

CrushingFist said:
			
		

> How are these 2 connected .
> Did taoism came from Buddhism ?
> What are the difference?
> Some people say neither these 2 is a religion some say yes


 
OK, let me confuse you.

Taoism and Buddhism are not connected and yet they are connected.

They can be considered philosophies outside of religion and yet they are religions. 

Are you sufficiently confused?

Taoism is indigenous to China and started as a philosophy it became religion later. 

Buddhism comes from India from Siddhartha Gautama (aka Buddha) it was considered a philosophy while Siddhartha was alive it became a religion after his death.

Buddhism came to China, possibly brought to China by Da Mo also the same person associated with the Shaolin temple. While in China Buddhism became influenced by Taoism and you now have Chan Buddhism. Chan Buddhism went to Japan and became Zen Buddhism, possibly influenced by Shinto the indigenous religion of China. 

Philosophically Taoism and Buddhism are fairly different and as religions they are also fairly different.

That is my short version with necessary over simplifications.

You can get greater detail on my favorite over used site Answers.com.

There are other good sources, but I will have to look them up and post them later.


----------



## CrushingFist (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks  
Time to research


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 15, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> Buddhism came to China, possibly brought to China by Da Mo also the same person associated with the Shaolin temple. While in China Buddhism became influenced by Taoism and you now have Chan Buddhism. Chan Buddhism went to Japan and became Zen Buddhism, possibly influenced by Shinto the indigenous religion of China.


 
Correction, I noticed a type-o

Shinto the indigenous religion of China is incorrect. 

It should have been

Shinto the indigenous religion of Japan.

Taoism = China
Shinto = Japan

Sorry about that.

Also there is Tibetan Buddhism, which is not exactly the same as Indian, Chan, or Zen Buddhism, which also have their differences


----------



## CrushingFist (Mar 15, 2006)

Yes now you are correct.

Shinto = Shintoism right


----------

